# leukorrhea....sign of early pregnancy??



## strdstkittenx

normal leukorrhea  the odorless or mild-smelling milky discharge that you may have noticed in your underwear before you were pregnant. There's just a lot more of it now, partly because of increased estrogen production and greater blood flow to the vaginal area. This discharge is made up of secretions from the cervix and vagina, old cells from the walls of the vagina, and normal bacterial flora from the vagina.

i have read that this is definitely an early pregnancy sign and i started havign it at 4 dpo.

also read on yahoo answers girls who had the same thing and ended up pregnant....i am keeping my FX'ed!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Anyone??


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Hiya!
I had a strange period and then after that I started to get a lot more discharge coming from down there for 2 days. I took pregnancy tests but both were negative. 
I have had other symptoms.. 
Some women test and their HCG levels are low, some women have gotten a negative preggo test at 4 weeks because of low levels of HCG .. I am just going to wait and see... GL to you too!!


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is... I hope this means this is your month! :hugs: I had this with both of my pregnancies in the 2ww.


----------



## silverbullet

I started with lots (and I mean lots!!) of this type of CM about 5/6dpo. I still have it now and in 5w3d!! 

Good luck and fingers x'd for you!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Hiya!
> I had a strange period and then after that I started to get a lot more discharge coming from down there for 2 days. I took pregnancy tests but both were negative.
> I have had other symptoms..
> Some women test and their HCG levels are low, some women have gotten a negative preggo test at 4 weeks because of low levels of HCG .. I am just going to wait and see... GL to you too!!

I am hoping this is our month! Baby dust and FX'ed for you :) keep me updated!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> It sure is... I hope this means this is your month! :hugs: I had this with both of my pregnancies in the 2ww.

I hope it is too! Thank you :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

silverbullet said:


> I started with lots (and I mean lots!!) of this type of CM about 5/6dpo. I still have it now and in 5w3d!!
> 
> Good luck and fingers x'd for you!!

Thanks! I'm hoping it's a good sign H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Aww thank you strdstkittenx !
It's strange to think that some women dont even realize a change in discharge or anything for that matter. But everyone is different :)
Ooh yes LOTS of Baby dust*


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Aww thank you strdstkittenx !
> It's strange to think that some women dont even realize a change in discharge or anything for that matter. But everyone is different :)
> Ooh yes LOTS of Baby dust*

yep, everyone is different....every other cycle i have not noticed this kind of discharge....so im really hoping its a good sign for me! you too :) :dust:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Make sure you keep us all updated!!
I will be sure to keep you updated..
This is going to be a long 2 week wait! lol.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Make sure you keep us all updated!!
> I will be sure to keep you updated..
> This is going to be a long 2 week wait! lol.

yes maam i will, my tww is almost over, i just dont want the :witch: to show her face! :af:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

strdstkittenx said:


> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Make sure you keep us all updated!!
> I will be sure to keep you updated..
> This is going to be a long 2 week wait! lol.
> 
> yes maam i will, my tww is almost over, i just dont want the :witch: to show her face! :af:Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean!
have you had any other symptoms of pregnancy ?


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Make sure you keep us all updated!!
> I will be sure to keep you updated..
> This is going to be a long 2 week wait! lol.
> 
> yes maam i will, my tww is almost over, i just dont want the :witch: to show her face! :af:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean!
> have you had any other symptoms of pregnancy ?Click to expand...

been having constipation for the last 2 weeks...and i NEVER have been constipated before.....cloudy urine same amount of time off and on, every now and then dizzy/lightheaded, hot/cold, pretty tired after not doing much, headaches, cramps, pressure, increased gas (lol) twinges and sharp quick pains in what feels like my ovaries...i think thats it...if theres more ill do another post :) 

what about you?


----------



## strdstkittenx

oh and nausea! yesterday and today for sure


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I have had a little bit of nausea, really sleepy, occasional dizzy spells, sore neck, sore back, bloated, cramps, mood swings, strong smelling pee (LOL) and I have had headaches that occur at the same time of day. Been having them for about week.. Ooh and I have had a little bit of a runny nose. 
I did have that strange period which could have been possible spotting but dont want to count that as a symptom until i see if AF shows


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> I have had a little bit of nausea, really sleepy, occasional dizzy spells, sore neck, sore back, bloated, cramps, mood swings, strong smelling pee (LOL) and I have had headaches that occur at the same time of day. Been having them for about week.. Ooh and I have had a little bit of a runny nose.
> I did have that strange period which could have been possible spotting but dont want to count that as a symptom until i see if AF shows

i forgot about my boobs feeling like they are burning and on fire every now and then my nipples are extremely sore and sensitive.

i think my pee has been strong too...

and runny nose as well....

yep until af shows but i hope for both of us she doesnt!!! FX'ed


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Yep its all in a matter of time. Which I wish would go faster lol
when are you expecting AF to show?


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Yep its all in a matter of time. Which I wish would go faster lol
> when are you expecting AF to show?

my lmp was april 9th. my last cycle was 32 days. so my ticker is based on 32 days. if my cycle ends up being 28 days though, i should expect :witch: tomorrow. if 32 days, :witch: should be here on the 11th, friday. so anywhere from tomorrow till friday....hopefully she doesnt come! :af:

what about you?


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I have to wait a full 2 weeks starting now lol. 
Sucks really.
I did go to the doctor and she said i had a virus but couldnt explain how or why I got it. She did add however at the end of my visit that if i miss my next AF to go back and see her so it all comes down to it showing up or not.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> I have to wait a full 2 weeks starting now lol.
> Sucks really.
> I did go to the doctor and she said i had a virus but couldnt explain how or why I got it. She did add however at the end of my visit that if i miss my next AF to go back and see her so it all comes down to it showing up or not.

you went to the gyno and she said you had a virus? or just a primary care physician?

its okay thurs-today ive been on antibiotics cause i have cellulitis....idk how the hell i got it either. it started out as what felt like a pimple about to emerge from under the skin then it grew to the size of a quarter and was inflamed/swollen. (left part of my chin under my lip and made half my lip swell up) sucks. it was VERY painful too....facial nerves are sensitive and its so close to your brain. 

anyways its a form of staph (eeeekkkk) but i am on antibiotics for a little less than a week. and you know what they say about antibiotics and birth control pills :) even though im not on bcp. if the :witch: gets me this month maybe the antibiotics will help me get my :bfp: next month....we shall see what happens. trying to stay positive!


----------



## NMichMomma

_Im in my TWW(I think) and I have lots of watery CM...Im taking clomid though and I have heard that stuff is evil when it comes to symptoms and side affects. So until that  shows her ugly face I just don't know what to chalk it up to. And what truly stinks is I have NO CLUE when AF is due!! Im so very irregular I have no idea..to top this whole thing off I have no idea if I ov'd this past month. I have a UTI and will be on antibiotics starting tomorrow..Boo, hopefully they will clear this little annoyance up though!! 

Hope you feel better, I have heard that Celluitis( SP) is painful!!! 

Good Luck Ladies!!!_


----------



## strdstkittenx

NMichMomma said:


> _Im in my TWW(I think) and I have lots of watery CM...Im taking clomid though and I have heard that stuff is evil when it comes to symptoms and side affects. So until that  shows her ugly face I just don't know what to chalk it up to. And what truly stinks is I have NO CLUE when AF is due!! Im so very irregular I have no idea..to top this whole thing off I have no idea if I ov'd this past month. I have a UTI and will be on antibiotics starting tomorrow..Boo, hopefully they will clear this little annoyance up though!!
> 
> Hope you feel better, I have heard that Celluitis( SP) is painful!!!
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!!!_

well i hope the cm is a good sign for you as it is for us too. i used to be irregular so i totally understand how that feels....super annoying. i hope she does not show for you! :D i had a UTI last month and it was pretty painful but antibiotics cleared it right up. thank you, i am already feeling better and the pain is gone thank god! YES cellulitis is super painful, wouldnt wish it on anyone.

hope you get your :bfp: , keep us updated!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

strdstkittenx said:


> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> I have to wait a full 2 weeks starting now lol.
> Sucks really.
> I did go to the doctor and she said i had a virus but couldnt explain how or why I got it. She did add however at the end of my visit that if i miss my next AF to go back and see her so it all comes down to it showing up or not.
> 
> you went to the gyno and she said you had a virus? or just a primary care physician?
> 
> its okay thurs-today ive been on antibiotics cause i have cellulitis....idk how the hell i got it either. it started out as what felt like a pimple about to emerge from under the skin then it grew to the size of a quarter and was inflamed/swollen. (left part of my chin under my lip and made half my lip swell up) sucks. it was VERY painful too....facial nerves are sensitive and its so close to your brain.
> 
> anyways its a form of staph (eeeekkkk) but i am on antibiotics for a little less than a week. and you know what they say about antibiotics and birth control pills :) even though im not on bcp. if the :witch: gets me this month maybe the antibiotics will help me get my :bfp: next month....we shall see what happens. trying to stay positive!Click to expand...

I just went to my normal doctor lol. She didnt really say how or why I have all these symptoms and said to go back if AF doesnt show up which means on the + side, she must think there is some chance of pregnancy or she wouldnt have said to come back. 
I do want a baby, but sometimes I think "No i will focus on loosing some weight and then try" I guess I am just going with the flow of things lol 
It would be a nice surprise if i was and put my mind to rest knowing where all these symptons are coming from!


----------



## NMichMomma

_Will do! Who knew this babymaking business (literally it is if you think about it lol) would be so hard! I have friends who just look at their spouses and get knocked up!! What can you do? Good Luck and lots and lots of  your way!! _


----------



## strdstkittenx

oh okay. yes hopefully the :witch: doesnt show! FX'ed! whatever happens happens and i want mine asap! i know it would be a great surprise to get a :bfp: and know where the symptoms are coming from...


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Sometimes it like I have all these symptoms and then what happens if the test in negative? its like arghh now im worried because what the hell! lol. 
I know some girls on here have tested and all tests have come up negative and this one girl has started to get a bump but all tests said BFN !!!
Like woah!
haha


----------



## strdstkittenx

NMichMomma said:


> _Will do! Who knew this babymaking business (literally it is if you think about it lol) would be so hard! I have friends who just look at their spouses and get knocked up!! What can you do? Good Luck and lots and lots of  your way!! _


i know! but its not hard for the girls on 16 & pregnant. go figure. SMH....if the :witch: gets me this month, i am going to try pre-seed & softcups! good luck and lots of :dust: your way too!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Sometimes it like I have all these symptoms and then what happens if the test in negative? its like arghh now im worried because what the hell! lol.
> I know some girls on here have tested and all tests have come up negative and this one girl has started to get a bump but all tests said BFN !!!
> Like woah!
> haha

ive read of ppl getting :bfn:'s but actually being pregnant...have u ever seen the show i didnt know i was pregnant?


----------



## Emmyxxlou

No actually I havent but I will go google it now ;)
hehe
Some people are just different and their preggo hormones arent very high, I guess people have proven that it can happen!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> No actually I havent but I will go google it now ;)
> hehe
> Some people are just different and their preggo hormones arent very high, I guess people have proven that it can happen!!

they play it on the TLC channel....but i see u live in australia and i am in the usa. maybe thats why u havent heard of it lol. but theres some CRAZY stuff on that show


----------



## Emmyxxlou

OMG! 
Just watched a bit of it!!
That's so scary how those poor girls had no idea they were even pregnant. They missed out on so much bondage time :(


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> OMG!
> Just watched a bit of it!!
> That's so scary how those poor girls had no idea they were even pregnant. They missed out on so much bondage time :(

isn't it crazy?


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Yes!
Like wow!! And it proves that lots of women go through it because otherwise they wouldnt be able to make like 4-5 series out of it


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Yes!
> Like wow!! And it proves that lots of women go through it because otherwise they wouldnt be able to make like 4-5 series out of it

exactly....theres hope for us all!:hugs:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I am so very tempted to POAS!! lol


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> I am so very tempted to POAS!! lol

i always am lol but im gonna wait till saturday! and the :witch: better not show! :af:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

lol. Yeah, I wanna wait but at the same time I want to just test lol.
I guess I could always buy more tests but I feel as though i should just wait.


----------



## Leinzlove

Good luck testing, ladies! Your SS sounds very promising! Won't be long before you know. :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> Good luck testing, ladies! Your SS sounds very promising! Won't be long before you know. :)

Thank you! Just a few more days for me .... :bfp: and no :af: FX'ed! !


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Forgot to ask, 
Is this your first pregnancy? (If pregnant)


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Forgot to ask,
> Is this your first pregnancy? (If pregnant)

yes mam it will be my 1st. what about you?


----------



## Emmyxxlou

It will be a first for me too :)
Have you been trying for a baby long?


----------



## strdstkittenx

This is from an hour ago....a lot more than i have had a few days ago....hoping this is a positive sign!!! :) sry if TMI

https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/pinkzebraloveme92090/photobucket-20875-1336446765900.jpg


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> It will be a first for me too :)
> Have you been trying for a baby long?

awesome :) my DH has 2 kids, DD 8 and DS 3....it will be our first together. Ummmm NTNP since September 2011 and actively TTC mid March 2012. i am SOOOOOOO impatient!!! :growlmad: you?


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I did comment on your post about discharge :)
I have been WTT but also NTNP lol. 
I have PCOS so I want to lose some weight to boost my chances before I actually jump into the deep end so to speak. 
It would be a nice surprise to fall pregnant at this point, I dont want to get too crazy when ttc because it has proven to be a stressful time for some women and I have the feeling I will be pulling my hair out lol .


----------



## Leinzlove

strdstkittenx said:


> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask,
> Is this your first pregnancy? (If pregnant)
> 
> yes mam it will be my 1st. what about you?Click to expand...

Your discharge is very promising! I have a really good feeling that this is your month! :happydance:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Me too!
I think she is pregnant! :) hehe
Cant wait to see results on HPT


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree! It's a very positive sign. Not one that I get though. If I'm pregnant.. Mine is EWCM that is white. It's the weirdest thing.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> I did comment on your post about discharge :)
> I have been WTT but also NTNP lol.
> I have PCOS so I want to lose some weight to boost my chances before I actually jump into the deep end so to speak.
> It would be a nice surprise to fall pregnant at this point, I dont want to get too crazy when ttc because it has proven to be a stressful time for some women and I have the feeling I will be pulling my hair out lol .

I saw that :) i totally understand what you mean! Just keep positive!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask,
> Is this your first pregnancy? (If pregnant)
> 
> yes mam it will be my 1st. what about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Your discharge is very promising! I have a really good feeling that this is your month! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks :) so thats 2what people so far who think ill get my :bfp: :D hope yall are right ladies! FX'ed


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Yeah. atm I am experiencing a little EWCM but nothing to different . 
Everyone is different!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Me too!
> I think she is pregnant! :) hehe
> Cant wait to see results on HPT

hope i have good results, good enough to post a pic on here :D


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> I agree! It's a very positive sign. Not one that I get though. If I'm pregnant.. Mine is EWCM that is white. It's the weirdest thing.

yay im glad you think its a positive sign :) :) everyone is different and as long as ppl who wanna be pregnant are pregnant, thats all that matters :D


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Exactly!
I am so tempted to get a conception Psychic reading from this girl named Jenny. 
A girl posted a link to a page on this site and it showed all the people who had been given readings from her telling her that she was pretty accurate with stuff like When they were due, what they would have etc. Its only 10 bucks I am so tempted to give it a go!! haha


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Exactly!
> I am so tempted to get a conception Psychic reading from this girl named Jenny.
> A girl posted a link to a page on this site and it showed all the people who had been given readings from her telling her that she was pretty accurate with stuff like When they were due, what they would have etc. Its only 10 bucks I am so tempted to give it a go!! haha

i got one from her and she said that i would get my :bfp: news in june from a cycle starting in may.....ive had a lot of other predictions done too :blush: lol but i like reading them! my favorite was one from a lady named Brenda on ebay..... here's her link if u wanna give her a try, she was very detailed and knew things i dont know how the hell she knew! scarily accurate, but she is very sweet as well. give it a try! jenny renny's is ab0ut 3 sentences....brenda's was 3 paragraphs for me. i have also had fertility spells done too :blush:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2608540368...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3872wt_1110


----------



## mpenzi77

strdstkittenx said:


> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> I am so tempted to get a conception Psychic reading from this girl named Jenny.
> A girl posted a link to a page on this site and it showed all the people who had been given readings from her telling her that she was pretty accurate with stuff like When they were due, what they would have etc. Its only 10 bucks I am so tempted to give it a go!! haha
> 
> i got one from her and she said that i would get my :bfp: news in june from a cycle starting in may.....ive had a lot of other predictions done too :blush: lol but i like reading them! my favorite was one from a lady named Brenda on ebay..... here's her link if u wanna give her a try, she was very detailed and knew things i dont know how the hell she knew! scarily accurate, but she is very sweet as well. give it a try! jenny renny's is ab0ut 3 sentences....brenda's was 3 paragraphs for me. i have also had fertility spells done too :blush:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2608540368...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3872wt_1110Click to expand...

lol That is funny! I sell psychic readings on eBay too! But this Brenda sounds pretty good.

When do you plan to test? The vibes seem pretty good for you! And I hope its true because I've been getting the leukorrhea too, almost a week now. Tons of it. It looks very similar to the pic you posted.

FX its a good sign!

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> I am so tempted to get a conception Psychic reading from this girl named Jenny.
> A girl posted a link to a page on this site and it showed all the people who had been given readings from her telling her that she was pretty accurate with stuff like When they were due, what they would have etc. Its only 10 bucks I am so tempted to give it a go!! haha
> 
> i got one from her and she said that i would get my :bfp: news in june from a cycle starting in may.....ive had a lot of other predictions done too :blush: lol but i like reading them! my favorite was one from a lady named Brenda on ebay..... here's her link if u wanna give her a try, she was very detailed and knew things i dont know how the hell she knew! scarily accurate, but she is very sweet as well. give it a try! jenny renny's is ab0ut 3 sentences....brenda's was 3 paragraphs for me. i have also had fertility spells done too :blush:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2608540368...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3872wt_1110Click to expand...
> 
> lol That is funny! I sell psychic readings on eBay too! But this Brenda sounds pretty good.
> 
> When do you plan to test? The vibes seem pretty good for you! And I hope its true because I've been getting the leukorrhea too, almost a week now. Tons of it. It looks very similar to the pic you posted.
> 
> FX its a good sign!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

oh really you do? :) id get one from you right now but i am SOOOO broke! :cry: you really think the vibes are good for me? that coming from you gives me even more hope. now youre the 3rd person who thinks ill be pregnant...i hope all of yall are right! i hope the leukorrhea is a good sign for the both of us so ill keep my FX'ed for you! :) good luck and dust back at you! :dust:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Thanks I will check her out!
I kinda wish sometimes Psychics did readings for free lol. It would be cool to get readings for free but then again if you have the gift flaunt it right ;)
I just wish I knew if this is a bfp or if i am getting my hopes up for nothing. It's so hard!! lol.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> Thanks I will check her out!
> I kinda wish sometimes Psychics did readings for free lol. It would be cool to get readings for free but then again if you have the gift flaunt it right ;)
> I just wish I knew if this is a bfp or if i am getting my hopes up for nothing. It's so hard!! lol.

yeah but its all worth it! to me atleast. if you have the gift then use it as a career or on the side. once you get a reading (or a few lol) you will know :) i know its hard!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I just dont want to hear bad news like "You cant have kids " Or "I cant see your future with kids in it" LOL I am being a little silly but then again I guess its best to know while I am ahead!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> I just dont want to hear bad news like "You cant have kids " Or "I cant see your future with kids in it" LOL I am being a little silly but then again I guess its best to know while I am ahead!

ur silly. thats not what ur gonna hear! think positive remember??


----------



## Emmyxxlou

True! Another symptom of pregnancy showed up today. 
I have like a bluish purple top lip. I looked it up and its an early preggo sign


----------



## strdstkittenx

Emmyxxlou said:


> True! Another symptom of pregnancy showed up today.
> I have like a bluish purple top lip. I looked it up and its an early preggo sign

hmmm weird....but hope its a good sign for u! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Emmy... Sounds good! When will you be testing?


----------



## Emmyxxlou

well ... I have one test left in the bathroom cupboard so I was thinking I might as well just test tomorrow. If it comes up negative then I will def wait until my af is due and go from there. I am having a few cramps tonight. mainly light ones.


----------



## Leinzlove

Did you test Emmy? I'm excited about the good feeling I have about your update with the :bfp:!


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hey guys, I just read your entire post and was wondering if either of you got a positive? My husband and I have been wanting a baby for a long time now but never any luck =(. On top of that I also have interstitial cystitis and was on very harsh medications for a few years. I stopped taking them for almost 7 months now. I have recently been having strange symptoms, Leukorrhea bring one of them ( biggest weirdest one is a strange darkish line that has appeared on my tummy from my belly button down.. What??)

Any way just wanted to know how it went for you guys?

Hope all went well!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Emmy did you test!! Sounds very promising!! FXd you get your BFP!! 

Thelostvamp, your pregnant! :test: :test:

I had the white milky discharge too, gross.. lol. Im holding off as long as I can to test.. dont want to see a BFN :(

Good luck ladies!! Lots of babydust to You All. Cant wait to here the good news!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

hey ladies, when i made this thread no i did not get my BFP. but AF was due yesterday an ddidnt come. i tested with FMU today and got this....i see a second line. VERY faint, but there!!!

https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/pinkzebraloveme92090/strdstkittenx/DSC00168.jpg


----------



## binksmommy

strdstkittenx said:


> hey ladies, when i made this thread no i did not get my BFP. but AF was due yesterday an ddidnt come. i tested with FMU today and got this....i see a second line. VERY faint, but there!!!
> 
> https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/pinkzebraloveme92090/strdstkittenx/DSC00168.jpg

I see it too!!! :happydance:


----------



## strdstkittenx

binksmommy said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, when i made this thread no i did not get my BFP. but AF was due yesterday an ddidnt come. i tested with FMU today and got this....i see a second line. VERY faint, but there!!!
> 
> https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/pinkzebraloveme92090/strdstkittenx/DSC00168.jpg
> 
> I see it too!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! Really hoping this is finally my BFP!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm thinking thats your BFP! Thats exactly what mine looked like! :happydance: Congratulations! :)

With DD I had leukorrhea in the 2ww and also with my loss. But, with this new pg I didn't get start getting it until 8 weeks.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> I'm thinking thats your BFP! Thats exactly what mine looked like! :happydance: Congratulations! :)
> 
> With DD I had leukorrhea in the 2ww and also with my loss. But, with this new pg I didn't get start getting it until 8 weeks.

really? you think so? :) and you had teh same thing happen? did they get darker day by day? did you have any symptoms? lol sry for all the questions i just really hope this is IT!!!!! :happydance::happydance: thank you so much!


----------



## Thelostvamp

Strdstkittenx I see it to! I'm sure this is your month! 

Hopin&prayin thanks so much! I really hope so! I'm too scared to test again though cuz I tested on monday and was negative ={


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats how mine started. It'll get darker. I smelled things that weren't there the day prior to my BFP. Other than that I really didn't have anything that I was aware of. After, I realized I had increased hunger and thurst. Also vivid dreams and loo 2-3 times for two nights... prior. But, I had been fooled so many 2ww's I didn't look into it, and wrote it off.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Thelostvamp said:


> Strdstkittenx I see it to! I'm sure this is your month!
> 
> Hopin&prayin thanks so much! I really hope so! I'm too scared to test again though cuz I tested on monday and was negative ={

thanks for the reassurance and positivity, sending dust to you!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> Thats how mine started. It'll get darker. I smelled things that weren't there the day prior to my BFP. Other than that I really didn't have anything that I was aware of. After, I realized I had increased hunger and thurst. Also vivid dreams and loo 2-3 times for two nights... prior. But, I had been fooled so many 2ww's I didn't look into it, and wrote it off.

i feel like i smelled things i never noticed b4 yesterday also, interesting. cant wait to see it darker!!!! i feel like i also have had increased hunger and thirst but have also not been looking into it and wrote it off just like you said......thinking positive BFP thoughts over here....pretty anxious!!


----------



## Leinzlove

You should be... I'm sure this is it! But, how odd you would have the exact symptoms as me. :):) I love it! I'll definitley be around to hear about your lines getting darker. :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> You should be... I'm sure this is it! But, how odd you would have the exact symptoms as me. :):) I love it! I'll definitley be around to hear about your lines getting darker. :)

thanks! :) pretty odd, but hey maybe thats a good thing! :) awesome i cant wait to have darker lines and pictures to add!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cassandtina1

Thats definitely bfp congrats. That would be one interesting and awful evap if it was!


----------



## pinkycat

That pic looks BFP to me :) gl xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its definately a line!!! Congrats!!

Hey is anyone having constant dry mouth?? I cant muster up any saliva to lick a stamp!! lol 
Dealing with nausea is bad enough, oh the not so ever creamy cm Yuk!! I still have a long way to go!! uggg


----------



## strdstkittenx

so i tested with FMU today and yesterday and both BFN'S!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry: and still no AF either!!!!


----------



## kazine

Read this and thought it said "leukaemia, early sign of pregnancy?"

I hope not :huh:

Kaz x


----------



## Leinzlove

strdstkittenx said:


> so i tested with FMU today and yesterday and both BFN'S!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry: and still no AF either!!!!

WHAT??? This can't be!!! :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> so i tested with FMU today and yesterday and both BFN'S!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry: and still no AF either!!!!
> 
> WHAT??? This can't be!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah seriously what im thinking...dont know what to do, guess ill go to dr. tomm if they can fit me in for some blood work??


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you get answers soon! I think limbo is worse than anything. Wishing you the best! :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> I hope you get answers soon! I think limbo is worse than anything. Wishing you the best! :hugs:

thanks i appreciate it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thelostvamp said:


> Strdstkittenx I see it to! I'm sure this is your month!
> 
> Hopin&prayin thanks so much! I really hope so! I'm too scared to test again though cuz I tested on monday and was negative ={

How many dpo are you?? Your not out till AF shows her ugly face!! When are you due to start? Maybe you tested early?

Ive yet to test myself, holding out to see if the witch shows!! I think Im getting a UTI grrrr

I hope and cross everything that it was too early!! Fxd We get our BFP!!

Kitten whats the latest??


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&prayin as of right now I should be 9dpo so I know I tested early. I'm getting crazy symptoms though! My breasts hurt like this before! Fingers crossed for everyone!!! This is our month!!!!


----------



## Thelostvamp

Never hurt like this****


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sounds like your headed for a BFP!! Mine, unfortunately nothing.. Still getting the whie with mixed clear cm, had sharp pain in my arm? cramping on and off .. thats it... its getting harder to stay optimistic :(

When are you testing? Sorry bad case of baby brain... lol oh some ladies dont get their BFP till up to 16dpo yikes. Just give it a few more days hun ;)


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thelostvamp said:
> 
> 
> Strdstkittenx I see it to! I'm sure this is your month!
> 
> Hopin&prayin thanks so much! I really hope so! I'm too scared to test again though cuz I tested on monday and was negative ={
> 
> How many dpo are you?? Your not out till AF shows her ugly face!! When are you due to start? Maybe you tested early?
> 
> Ive yet to test myself, holding out to see if the witch shows!! I think Im getting a UTI grrrr
> 
> I hope and cross everything that it was too early!! Fxd We get our BFP!!
> 
> Kitten whats the latest??Click to expand...

had a lot to do today so didnt get to call the dr, but im calling them first thing in the morning! still no AF and i havent tested again cause im scared to


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey, Ive been looking for your post.. Id be a lil.uneasy myself, but your still in the running because AF hasnt hasnt showed which .is a fabulous thing!! Make a appointment with your dr tomorrow to put your mind at ease sweetie..

Not much goin on with me, same ole same ole... lol Keep me posted! Looking forward to hearing your good news!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hey, Ive been looking for your post.. Id be a lil.uneasy myself, but your still in the running because AF hasnt hasnt showed which .is a fabulous thing!! Make a appointment with your dr tomorrow to put your mind at ease sweetie..
> 
> Not much goin on with me, same ole same ole... lol Keep me posted! Looking forward to hearing your good news!!

literally been busy all damn day! yep very uneasy but stilll have the thoguht in teh back of my mind that im pregnant. my classmates (theres 10 of us and most fo tehm have kids....they are women ages 20-42) think i really am pregnant!!! maybe its mothers intuition? it is neevr wrong you know....

anyways yes ill call the dr in the morning. hope you are doing well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yes, its true.of mothers intuition... Im cramping again, noticed my chest is oily and face breaking out, strong wee too.. Now Im begin to have hope Im pregnant as well.. We can be bump buddies Yay!! lol.. Seems we have several post conversations hehe... Get to the,Dr. and get your bloods done. Im planning on going Monday.. I may cave in and test Saturday morning... No blue die test!! Pink only.. lol 
Stay positive, its gonna happen for the both if us I just know it!!


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Yes, its true.of mothers intuition... Im cramping again, noticed my chest is oily and face breaking out, strong wee too.. Now Im begin to have hope Im pregnant as well.. We can be bump buddies Yay!! lol.. Seems we have several post conversations hehe... Get to the,Dr. and get your bloods done. Im planning on going Monday.. I may cave in and test Saturday morning... No blue die test!! Pink only.. lol
> Stay positive, its gonna happen for the both if us I just know it!!



see! Its only a matter of time before you get your + to!

Strdstkittenx don't worry! there are hardly ever any false positives! I'm confident its your month to!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey hun, whats the latest? Nothing major going on, I had sole very vivid dreams it was eery... no baby dreams :(
Kitten whats the latest with you? Did you got to the Dr??


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hey hun, whats the latest? Nothing major going on, I had sole very vivid dreams it was eery... no baby dreams :(
> Kitten whats the latest with you? Did you got to the Dr??


Achey all over, beyond tired and can't stop starting at the dark line on my belly lol. Just hoping july 1st comes soon!!

Speaking of dreams, I had one sunday night about going to my dads office with 2 of my siblings and I kept holding my tummy. When I entered his office he got up and pulled a chair out for me, picked up a wine bottle and said "want some?" But mockingly, then took it away and said you can't haha (what??). Anyway it was weird lol. Especially since I'm not really talking to my dad


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Lol, gotta luv those vivid dreams... Dark line on your belly? Your definately pregnant my gf said that was the first way sh knew sh was pregnant!!! Congrats!!! Woooohooo... Im very sure you will get a pleasant answer youve been waiting for Yay!!

Ive slept all day and woke up yawning... hehe


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Lol, gotta luv those vivid dreams... Dark line on your belly? Your definately pregnant my gf said that was the first way sh knew sh was pregnant!!! Congrats!!! Woooohooo... Im very sure you will get a pleasant answer youve been waiting for Yay!!
> 
> Ive slept all day and woke up yawning... hehe



It was the first thing that made me even think for half a second that I was lol! 
I really hope so though, been wanting my little girl for years now! I'll be obsessively happy with either though!

I kinda slept all day to lol just woke up sporadically to check the posts like now lol.
Also have nasty metal taste in mouth again =p


Strdstkittenx any new updates? Or newish feelings?

*baby dust to all!!* hehe


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hey hun, whats the latest? Nothing major going on, I had sole very vivid dreams it was eery... no baby dreams :(
> Kitten whats the latest with you? Did you got to the Dr??

went to the dr. after work and b4 school to get blood drawn. 1-5 days to know....ahhhhhh


----------



## Thelostvamp

strdstkittenx said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, whats the latest? Nothing major going on, I had sole very vivid dreams it was eery... no baby dreams :(
> Kitten whats the latest with you? Did you got to the Dr??
> 
> went to the dr. after work and b4 school to get blood drawn. 1-5 days to know....ahhhhhhClick to expand...


Hate waiting! Lol but as they say, good things come to those who wait.

Your beautiful little package is in there, you'll see!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Thelostvamp said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, whats the latest? Nothing major going on, I had sole very vivid dreams it was eery... no baby dreams :(
> Kitten whats the latest with you? Did you got to the Dr??
> 
> went to the dr. after work and b4 school to get blood drawn. 1-5 days to know....ahhhhhhClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate waiting! Lol but as they say, good things come to those who wait.
> 
> Your beautiful little package is in there, you'll see!Click to expand...

yes maam the syaing is true! hoping this is it for me, and i hope we all get ourr BFP's! 

im ready to see!!! :hugs::hugs: :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow. I can get my results within a day... thats odd... Now thats torture ugg ...

Im tired, I cant get enough sleep it seems.. I wake up yawning... I feel some pulls here and there, probably gas :haha:

All good things come to those who wait, but dang already lol. Thats crazy, Did you do a urine test or exam??


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thelostvamp said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Lol, gotta luv those vivid dreams... Dark line on your belly? Your definately pregnant my gf said that was the first way sh knew sh was pregnant!!! Congrats!!! Woooohooo... Im very sure you will get a pleasant answer youve been waiting for Yay!!
> 
> Ive slept all day and woke up yawning... hehe
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first thing that made me even think for half a second that I was lol!
> I really hope so though, been wanting my little girl for years now! I'll be obsessively happy with either though!
> 
> 
> I kinda slept all day to lol just woke up sporadically to check the posts like now lol.
> Also have nasty metal taste in mouth again =p
> 
> Strdstkittenx any new updates? Or newish feelings?
> 
> *baby dust to all!!* heheClick to expand...


Im tellin ya Your sooo pregnant.. Classic sign right there... Im hoping for a girl too!! But I will take both lol... Think Pink!! Lots of Pink!! lol


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wow. I can get my results within a day... thats odd... Now thats torture ugg ...
> 
> Im tired, I cant get enough sleep it seems.. I wake up yawning... I feel some pulls here and there, probably gas :haha:
> 
> All good things come to those who wait, but dang already lol. Thats crazy, Did you do a urine test or exam??

it is torture!! really hope all this waiting is worht it and it turns into my BFP!
good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh yeah, but remember a line is a line and still no Af, your pregnant.. Weird its taking so long to get.a answer Grrr. I soooo want to know lol ... I hate waiting... I already know you are ;)


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Oh yeah, but remember a line is a line and still no Af, your pregnant.. Weird its taking so long to get.a answer Grrr. I soooo want to know lol ... I hate waiting... I already know you are ;)

couldnt have said it better myself! i read online on a post a nurse made saying that a line is a line and that means youre pregnant! no AF is a good sign too :):thumbup: i hate waiting too....dont even get me STARTED! lol. :winkwink::winkwink: ahhh i want/need this BFP SO BAD!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Lol... I feel your anxiousness, Id be climbing the freakin Walls by now!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Lol... I feel your anxiousness, Id be climbing the freakin Walls by now!!

LOL that's the next thing to happen!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

No doubt... Hehe.. Uggg I feel like a stuffed turkey, Im bloated like a cow!! I feel like Im going to bust!! I ate sooo dang much, shame on me.. I hate to think how big I will get when I become preggo if not already :haha:


----------



## ashedlun

Hopin when are you due to test? Strdx have you tested anymore since the bfn after your bfp? I am due to start July 4th and so far only bfn which is getting me down because I "feel" pregnant!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi! Welcome!! Dont be down... Womens intution is a good thing!! GL hang in there!!

Im just going to see if AF shows, I was going to test this weekend but I lnow how my body plays games!! grr Ive yet to have any spotting or soar bbs :( Still early though... Crossing my fingers for All Us!! Damn I wanna know now !! lol

Tons and Tons of Baby dust girls!! Nite.. Im Sleepy...


----------



## strdstkittenx

ashedlun said:


> Hopin when are you due to test? Strdx have you tested anymore since the bfn after your bfp? I am due to start July 4th and so far only bfn which is getting me down because I "feel" pregnant!

No i havent! But i went to the dr to get blood drawn yesterday ....period is a week late today and i also have really sensitive and sore nipples ...usually get it during TWW then have period but this time thats not the case so FX'ed! GOOD LUCK to you!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Oh plus REALLY cloudy urine all day so far too


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I think I had implantation today!! Wooohoooo... Just a tad of light brown then nothing, mild cramping everything had stopped !! When should I test? Im only 9dpo??

Kitten, Im tellin ya your pregnant babes!!

Asheduln when are you testing? Im not sure what dpo but It maybe wayy to early to test! What are your symptoms?


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I think I had implantation today!! Wooohoooo... Just a tad of light brown then nothing, mild cramping everything had stopped !! When should I test? Im only 9dpo??
> 
> Kitten, Im tellin ya your pregnant babes!!
> 
> Asheduln when are you testing? Im not sure what dpo but It maybe wayy to early to test! What are your symptoms?

That's awesome! I know its crazy to wait but maybe you should test at 12dpo... Better to be safe, but then I'm just a scaredy cat with that lol

strdstkittenx symptoms sounds good so far! I'm sure you'll befeeling a lot more soon!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey :wave: Whats the latest with You? Any news or new symptoms today?

Im super excited yet nervous at the same time lol.. AF better stay clear of Me this time grrr


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hey :wave: Whats the latest with You? Any news or new symptoms today?
> 
> Im super excited yet nervous at the same time lol.. AF better stay clear of Me this time grrr

Your definitely entitled to feel both excited and nervous! I know I definitely feel that way lol

Today not too much except I can't seem to stop eating and sleeping plus now I have heart burn =/ I also feel/look like a zombie in between naps lol
Also my bbs seem to have doubled in size! They hurt so much to! But its a weird kind of pain.. Kind of like a lightening bolt from the back straight to the front. Weird

Yesterday was something strange though. I was in my bedroom on my bed when all of a sudden I started smelling a candle that was in my living room! Granted my room is next to the living room but its one of those you HAVE to light or put your face in it to really smell it. Plus I haven't lit it in months!

My hubby seems to think he's going through sympathy pangs lmao
He's been feeling nauseous and smelling things lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:rofl: :rofl: Aww is you hubby feeling left out.. Give him a pregnancy test to pee on lol.. j/k Guys can get pms too.. lol..

Wow, your definately preggo!! Strange how we sense and smell everything in early pregnancy, either that or were just more aware.. its crazy... :test: :test: Have you had any spotting? 

I agree, I just want to know Now!! uggg... I just hope my bodys not playing tricks on me again.. Im half tempted to get bloodwork done.. But I will just ride out the storm... per say... lol

Come on BFP!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I think I had implantation today!! Wooohoooo... Just a tad of light brown then nothing, mild cramping everything had stopped !! When should I test? Im only 9dpo??
> 
> Kitten, Im tellin ya your pregnant babes!!
> 
> Asheduln when are you testing? Im not sure what dpo but It maybe wayy to early to test! What are your symptoms?

Yayyyy!!! Exciting! ! Go buy some tests and start using every morning with FMU starting tomorrow! !

Really hope your intuition is spot on about this girl!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Thelostvamp said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I think I had implantation today!! Wooohoooo... Just a tad of light brown then nothing, mild cramping everything had stopped !! When should I test? Im only 9dpo??
> 
> Kitten, Im tellin ya your pregnant babes!!
> 
> Asheduln when are you testing? Im not sure what dpo but It maybe wayy to early to test! What are your symptoms?
> 
> That's awesome! I know its crazy to wait but maybe you should test at 12dpo... Better to be safe, but then I'm just a scaredy cat with that lol
> 
> strdstkittenx symptoms sounds good so far! I'm sure you'll befeeling a lot more soon!Click to expand...

Hoping you are right girl! How is everything with you??


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :rofl: :rofl: Aww is you hubby feeling left out.. Give him a pregnancy test to pee on lol.. j/k Guys can get pms too.. lol..
> 
> Wow, your definately preggo!! Strange how we sense and smell everything in early pregnancy, either that or were just more aware.. its crazy... :test: :test: Have you had any spotting?
> 
> I agree, I just want to know Now!! uggg... I just hope my bodys not playing tricks on me again.. Im half tempted to get bloodwork done.. But I will just ride out the storm... per say... lol
> 
> Come on BFP!!!

Yes BFP'S FOR US 3!!!


----------



## Thelostvamp

strdstkittenx said:


> Thelostvamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I think I had implantation today!! Wooohoooo... Just a tad of light brown then nothing, mild cramping everything had stopped !! When should I test? Im only 9dpo??
> 
> Kitten, Im tellin ya your pregnant babes!!
> 
> Asheduln when are you testing? Im not sure what dpo but It maybe wayy to early to test! What are your symptoms?
> 
> That's awesome! I know its crazy to wait but maybe you should test at 12dpo... Better to be safe, but then I'm just a scaredy cat with that lol
> 
> strdstkittenx symptoms sounds good so far! I'm sure you'll befeeling a lot more soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping you are right girl! How is everything with you??Click to expand...


Definitely right lol! 

Just so darn tired!

Hopin&prayin no spotting yet, but definitely cramps, but not normal ones, waaaay less painful


----------



## strdstkittenx

Thelostvamp said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thelostvamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I think I had implantation today!! Wooohoooo... Just a tad of light brown then nothing, mild cramping everything had stopped !! When should I test? Im only 9dpo??
> 
> Kitten, Im tellin ya your pregnant babes!!
> 
> Asheduln when are you testing? Im not sure what dpo but It maybe wayy to early to test! What are your symptoms?
> 
> That's awesome! I know its crazy to wait but maybe you should test at 12dpo... Better to be safe, but then I'm just a scaredy cat with that lol
> 
> strdstkittenx symptoms sounds good so far! I'm sure you'll befeeling a lot more soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping you are right girl! How is everything with you??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely right lol!
> 
> Just so darn tired!
> 
> Hopin&prayin no spotting yet, but definitely cramps, but not normal ones, waaaay less painfulClick to expand...


Yep i hear that one!! I need a nap.....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah, Im scratching my head, cramps uggg, Im going to be beyond pist if you know who shows.. Just feel yucky :( 
Im sooo damn tired. All dang day!! grrrr... Not testing for a few more days bc if its implantation I read it takes a few days for the hcg to build up. So Im thinking Saturday!! Is it normal to cramp on and off? No dc nothing, just feel achey, lil bubs is diggin deep ouch!!! lol

Sending tons and tons of baby dust you guys way!!


----------



## Wishing28

Hi Ladies! I found this thread, and it was comforting to hear your stories! I could identify with you. I have been having some pregnancy symptoms including nausea, sore gums, increased discharge, and just the feeling that I'm pregnant. 5 days before my period was due (9 dpo...or so I think), I had some bleeding. It was mostly brown, but was more than what I would call spotting. It is now the day of my missed period (assuming that the bleeding was not a missed period.) However, today I tested and got a BFN. ?? Any thoughts? I'm starting to think I just want to be pregnant, and misinterpret my body's signals. Did any of you end up getting BFP's? I'm hoping you do!! Sending good luck your way! Also, could anybody tell me how long they've been TTC? This is only the 3rd month for my husband and I, but it's hard not to get excited each cycle!


----------



## Wishing28

*above post should say "assuming that the bleeding was not my period" sorry gals...goof in writing!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hello, so far were all in a holding pattern.. Probably test in a few days, Kitten is awaiting her blood work results!Ive been on and off for a year,.but have really been tryin the last 2 months.. I think we all SS so much that we look for every little thing because We want a bubs, my body loves to play games with me. Im older too so thats harder for me, tilted uterus and all..

Have you tested yet?? Possible implantation bleeding I&#8220;d :test: Good Luck hun.. Keep us posted!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Wishing28 said:


> Hi Ladies! I found this thread, and it was comforting to hear your stories! I could identify with you. I have been having some pregnancy symptoms including nausea, sore gums, increased discharge, and just the feeling that I'm pregnant. 5 days before my period was due (9 dpo...or so I think), I had some bleeding. It was mostly brown, but was more than what I would call spotting. It is now the day of my missed period (assuming that the bleeding was not a missed period.) However, today I tested and got a BFN. ?? Any thoughts? I'm starting to think I just want to be pregnant, and misinterpret my body's signals. Did any of you end up getting BFP's? I'm hoping you do!! Sending good luck your way! Also, could anybody tell me how long they've been TTC? This is only the 3rd month for my husband and I, but it's hard not to get excited each cycle!

My gums have been bleeding alot....this is our 3rd cycle ttc. Think you have promising symptoms! ! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Wishing28

Hi Ladies! Thanks for the support! I tested yesterday (the day of my missed period....or so I think if that bleeding earlier wasn't a weird early period) and it was negative. My cycles are usually very regular. I think I'm going to give it a few days and test again. If that one is negative, then I think I have my answer! DH and I basically just started TTC, so I'm just trying to keep positive. Wishing you all the best!! I will let you know when I test again. Can't wait to find out if you guys get a BFP!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi All, Kitten deffo a good sign, mine did a few times as well. Im testing on Saturday morning!! Im sooo prepared either way, I just want to know already lol

Wishing, sounds like you had implantation spotting, hold off a few days and retest, it takes,a few days to build up Hcg... Good Luck & Lots of baby dust to Us All!!

Lostvamp where are you? Whats the latest, did u cave in and test lol


----------



## Thelostvamp

Wishing28 said:


> Hi Ladies! I found this thread, and it was comforting to hear your stories! I could identify with you. I have been having some pregnancy symptoms including nausea, sore gums, increased discharge, and just the feeling that I'm pregnant. 5 days before my period was due (9 dpo...or so I think), I had some bleeding. It was mostly brown, but was more than what I would call spotting. It is now the day of my missed period (assuming that the bleeding was not a missed period.) However, today I tested and got a BFN. ?? Any thoughts? I'm starting to think I just want to be pregnant, and misinterpret my body's signals. Did any of you end up getting BFP's? I'm hoping you do!! Sending good luck your way! Also, could anybody tell me how long they've been TTC? This is only the 3rd month for my husband and I, but it's hard not to get excited each cycle!

Hey hun! I've done a lot of research over the years and I've read more than a few posts/studies that say brown is old blood just clearing out, theres big chance!
Just because you got a bfn also doesn't mean you should rule out this month! it might still be a little early for you to test. The hormone levels in your body might not be high enough yet.



I haven't gotten my bfp yet but keeping my fingers crossed!

My husband and I have been ttc for a little over 4 years now. These symptoms seem the most promising for us!!

good luck! Lots and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hi All, Kitten deffo a good sign, mine did a few times as well. Im testing on Saturday morning!! Im sooo prepared either way, I just want to know already lol
> 
> Wishing, sounds like you had implantation spotting, hold off a few days and retest, it takes,a few days to build up Hcg... Good Luck & Lots of baby dust to Us All!!
> 
> Lostvamp where are you? Whats the latest, did u cave in and test lol

Lol not yet! Trying to convince hubby to buy one though! He wants to wait til tomorrow =( mostly same symptoms, but frequently!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I think Im gonna hold off till Saturday morning. No more spotting/!! Just mild cramps on and off, just enough to notice... :test: Saturday peeezzz lol I was tempted to test tomorrow but I dont want to jinx myself with a BFN!!

Any new symptoms? The dry mouth is back Yuck!! Ive had some serious niggles around my bellybutton... lol Oh and my friend told me I was going to have TWINS!! Holy cow!! Double trouble hehe


----------



## strdstkittenx

Still waiting for test results...wanna take another HPT but scared to see a BFN....im 21DPO, 8 days late for AF and nipples are extremely sensitive/sore today too...some cloudy urine...think thats about it dor today. Debating on whether i should stop and pick up some HPT'S on my way home from school tonight or no...i have 1to clearblue digi at home but all i want for it to say is pregnant!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its your call hun, Im not going to pressure you or anyone, but Id save the digital for later. 

Im now thinking AF is on her Wicked way, I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped a lil light brown stuff... Im not to start till July 4th :shrug: Guess I&#8220;ll just wait and see if I start full blown... Im so discusted right now!!! grrrrr


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Its your call hun, Im not going to pressure you or anyone, but Id save the digital for later.
> 
> Im now thinking AF is on her Wicked way, I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped a lil light brown stuff... Im not to start till July 4th :shrug: Guess Ill just wait and see if I start full blown... Im so discusted right now!!! grrrrr

I didnt get any and yes ill save the digital for later....stay positive! I am trying my best to do the same :)and AF is now 9 days late.....lol!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Any news ladies?? Im not sure what the hell is going on, I&#8220;ve had these cramps on and off all flippin fay grrr, a tad spotting nothing to concern myself about atleast, it comes and goes.. backzche too, I kust either get my BFP Or AF!! Its 104 degrees here and Ive been hot & yucky all day... geez.. I just want to lnow already so I can move on!!

Any news ladies ;)


----------



## Cassandtina1

Gosh I'm sorry dear. I would drive myself nuts if I were in your boat right now! Hahaha I wish we had nice weather here all we got is rain rain and more rain


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Any news ladies?? Im not sure what the hell is going on, I&#8220;ve had these cramps on and off all flippin fay grrr, a tad spotting nothing to concern myself about atleast, it comes and goes.. backzche too, I kust either get my BFP Or AF!! Its 104 degrees here and Ive been hot & yucky all day... geez.. I just want to lnow already so I can move on!!
> 
> Any news ladies ;)

Still sounds promising! Stay positive ;)


A little down today, still having those weird cramps, but also AF like cramps today, plus bbs are less sore.... ='{

Any way

Strdstkittenx I know you must have good news! =)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you! Im feeling better now!! Im getting excited to test lol... Not! :haha:

Aww hun, dont even count yourself out, maybe its your lil bubs snuggling in good. Trust me, I had that at 9dpo.. it hurt... Are you having Any spotting?? What dpo are you??


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you! Im feeling better now!! Im getting excited to test lol... Not! :haha:
> 
> Aww hun, dont even count yourself out, maybe its your lil bubs snuggling in good. Trust me, I had that at 9dpo.. it hurt... Are you having Any spotting?? What dpo are you??



No spotting at all. It feels like the days right before af though...

Today I am 13dpo...

Planning on testing tonight (even though I know I should do it in the


----------



## Cassandtina1

Everything crossed for all u testers lol!


----------



## Cassandtina1

And kitten have u not gotten your results back yet? Seems like a long time for blood results


----------



## Thelostvamp

Just tested bfn ='{


----------



## Cassandtina1

:( *hugs*


----------



## Cassandtina1

Well I'm trying not to get excited but I'm getting some creamy white cm and my dog has been overly protective today?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Omg!! Your Sooo pregnant!! My friends dog did the same with me when I was pregnant! Woooohoooo Another BFP coming!! Congrats early!!

Lostvamp Im sooo sorry hun, but your not out till you know who shows, have you considered blood work? :hug:

Kitten any news??


----------



## Thelostvamp

Cassandtina1 said:


> Well I'm trying not to get excited but I'm getting some creamy white cm and my dog has been overly protective today?

Thanks hun =)

Overly protective pets are a great sign! They can always sense dramatic changes in their owners. Good luck !!


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Omg!! Your Sooo pregnant!! My friends dog did the same with me when I was pregnant! Woooohoooo Another BFP coming!! Congrats early!!
> 
> Lostvamp Im sooo sorry hun, but your not out till you know who shows, have you considered blood work? :hug:
> 
> Kitten any news??

Thanks hun, yea I'm thinking about doing blood work next thursday. AF isn't supposed to show till sunday, so we'll see *shrugs*


----------



## Cassandtina1

Omg hahaha I sure hope so. Still not gonna put all my faith in that I mean he is my dog so he's always been protective but recently he's gone a little overboard I mean he won't let anyone near me lol. Hopefully its not just my dog going koo koo lol. Thelostvamp I soo hope your body is just playing tricks on u and you will be getting your bfp


----------



## strdstkittenx

Cassandtina1 said:


> And kitten have u not gotten your results back yet? Seems like a long time for blood results

No, i am calling on Monday! Im driving myself crazy lol


----------



## Cassandtina1

Thats ridiculous how much bloodwork could they possibly be analyzing. Well who's bloodwork is more important than yours :p


----------



## strdstkittenx

Cassandtina1 said:


> Thats ridiculous how much bloodwork could they possibly be analyzing. Well who's bloodwork is more important than yours :p

I know right? Mine should be first in line! LOL :smug:


----------



## Cassandtina1

Sometimes doctors really annoy me. I feel like they tell everyone they are fine until they are near death and have to perform life saving surgery at the last minute. Frustrating


----------



## Cassandtina1

Welp bfn on an ic, I knew I should've waited it out like I normally do. Oh well guess I'll wait and c


----------



## strdstkittenx

i tested yesterday after a 7 hour nap and BFN....still waiting for results tho. 

thinking about you ladies this weekend!


----------



## Cassandtina1

Kitten: grr how frustrating. How are the rest of u ladies doing?


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hey guys! Any news??

Today AF is due, but nothing so far. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Cassandtina1 said:


> Kitten: grr how frustrating. How are the rest of u ladies doing?

seriously.....


----------



## strdstkittenx

Thelostvamp said:


> Hey guys! Any news??
> 
> Today AF is due, but nothing so far. Keeping my fingers crossed!!

best of luck!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hey ladies... Any good news? I dont have any, except I just got home from the ER for Dehydration, Exhaustion, urine, blood tests, ekg, blood pressure tests and ran IV&#8220;s because of dehydration. Blood pressre was high due to pain. Severe cramping, backpain, left leg was throbbing, sciatic nerve? Im tired, And NOT PREGNANT!! No baby snuggling in... AF has came with a vengence!! I have a cyst on my ovary, endometriosis too. Im getting a D&C next week to burn up the lining so my AF will be more controled... And after that I definately will be a breeding ground to get pregnant!!

I wish you All the Best! Good luck testing!! I will join you real soon!! :hugs:
Im doing fine, atleast I now know.... ;)


----------



## genesismarie

thank you for posting this i have experience the same thing since 3dpo and am not 5dpo i posted a thread asking about it and no one seemed to have and answer thanks so much


----------



## njb1113

Interesting thread. I hope you all have positive results to report. 

I am in my own dilema. DH and I have been trying for 1 and half years now. I have PCOS but ovulate ( confirmed thru various luteal phase testing). Finally diagnosed at unexplained infertility last month. DH and I baby danced everyday in the fertile days of this cycle. AF was due on June 29th. I have following symptoms: sore nipples, abdominal cramping since last 2 days, lower back pain, frequent urination and just today rest if the boobs area started hurting too. So far I have tested 3 times (once with FMU) with FIrst Response Early Testing and came back negative everytime. Am I pregnant? 

Any input will be valuable to me. Thanks


----------



## njb1113

I also have thick creamy CM. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Wishing28

Hi Ladies! Tested today, and a BFN for me! I'm of course a little bummed, but I'm gearing up for this next month! Sorry to the others who posted with BFNs....I know it's tough. Good luck to all of you! I'll be watching for your updates....prayers for you all!


----------



## Cassandtina1

Well ladies I have some brownish spitting and horrid cramps, so I'm pretty sure af is here and shes angry lol


----------



## Cassandtina1

Spotting* lol


----------



## Thelostvamp

Cassandtina1 said:


> Spotting* lol

Has your spotting increased? Maybe it was just implantation?

Hopin&prayin I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm sure once your all fixed up it will definitely be your turn!! 

Strdstkittenx any news? I'm biting my finger nails for you with all the waiting!!


Day 2 and still no af! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thelostvamp said:


> Cassandtina1 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting* lol
> 
> Has your spotting increased? Maybe it was just implantation?
> 
> Hopin&prayin I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm sure once your all fixed up it will definitely be your turn!!
> 
> Strdstkittenx any news? I'm biting my finger nails for you with all the waiting!!
> 
> 
> Day 2 and still no af! Keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Thank you, Im fine, just glad I know now... Onward to next month, no SS this time :haha:

Your 2 days late!!..:test: :test: ;test:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Thelostvamp said:


> Cassandtina1 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting* lol
> 
> Has your spotting increased? Maybe it was just implantation?
> 
> Hopin&prayin I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm sure once your all fixed up it will definitely be your turn!!
> 
> Strdstkittenx any news? I'm biting my finger nails for you with all the waiting!!
> 
> 
> Day 2 and still no af! Keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...

they still havent called me! i called them and left a message saying to call me as soon as they get my message.....im biting my nails too!


----------



## Thelostvamp

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thelostvamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandtina1 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting* lol
> 
> Has your spotting increased? Maybe it was just implantation?
> 
> Hopin&prayin I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm sure once your all fixed up it will definitely be your turn!!
> 
> Strdstkittenx any news? I'm biting my finger nails for you with all the waiting!!
> 
> 
> Day 2 and still no af! Keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Im fine, just glad I know now... Onward to next month, no SS this time :haha:
> 
> Your 2 days late!!..:test: :test: ;test:Click to expand...


lol I'm gonna test, hubby is bringing one home, plus I'll be testing at my moms house tomorrow. This has to be it!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thelostvamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandtina1 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting* lol
> 
> Has your spotting increased? Maybe it was just implantation?
> 
> Hopin&prayin I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm sure once your all fixed up it will definitely be your turn!!
> 
> Strdstkittenx any news? I'm biting my finger nails for you with all the waiting!!
> 
> 
> Day 2 and still no af! Keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Im fine, just glad I know now... Onward to next month, no SS this time :haha:
> 
> Your 2 days late!!..:test: :test: ;test:Click to expand...

hope youre okay!!! atleast you know now, and can get preggers FAST! :) :) :) still no update for me....


----------



## Leinzlove

strdstkittenx said:


> Thelostvamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandtina1 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting* lol
> 
> Has your spotting increased? Maybe it was just implantation?
> 
> Hopin&prayin I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm sure once your all fixed up it will definitely be your turn!!
> 
> Strdstkittenx any news? I'm biting my finger nails for you with all the waiting!!
> 
> 
> Day 2 and still no af! Keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> they still havent called me! i called them and left a message saying to call me as soon as they get my message.....im biting my nails too!Click to expand...

Well, dang, I wish they'd call you back. :hugs:


----------



## Cassandtina1

Witch got me. Onward to next month. Gl ladies


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry Cass. I hope this brand new cycle brings you, your BFP! :hugs:

I've been lurking in here! Waiting to hear about strdstkitten's BFP! Can't wait for them to call back. What is taking them so long? :hugs:


----------



## Cassandtina1

Thank u I'm hopin' and praying


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Any news ladies??


----------



## strdstkittenx

blood work results: BFN. *sigh* tried to go to the dr. today as i STILL don't have AF and during sex it hurts in the lower pelvic area when he hits it a certain way....couldnt get in today because thier card machine was down and thats the only way i could pay my co-pay. they turned me away and said to come back when i have $$! i am so mad and feel lost at this moment....dont know what to do!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Honey, I'm so sorry to hear that. I definitley would continue to watch for O. Just incase you are having a annovatory cycle. Meaning you could not have AF, ovulate and be pregnant. 

All my thoughts and wishes, that very soon you're pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> Honey, I'm so sorry to hear that. I definitley would continue to watch for O. Just incase you are having a annovatory cycle. Meaning you could not have AF, ovulate and be pregnant.
> 
> All my thoughts and wishes, that very soon you're pregnant! :hugs:

Thanks i really appreciate that! We have been bding all the time as usual so that should ne a good thing. Hope you are right. Thanks for the kind words and i truly hope i am pregnant asap....!


----------



## Leinzlove

strdstkittenx: Limbo is the worst, I think! The uncertainty. Just wanting to be pregnant, but saying witch show your ugly face so I can get on with it, at the same time. 

I'll keep stalking you, hun! I want to see your BFP! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Leinzlove said:


> strdstkittenx: Limbo is the worst, I think! The uncertainty. Just wanting to be pregnant, but saying witch show your ugly face so I can get on with it, at the same time.
> 
> I'll keep stalking you, hun! I want to see your BFP! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

youre 100% right about that!!! uncertainty, and the 1 thing you want the most in life is to be pregnant....and waiting to see if you get a BFP and no witch, BFN and no witch, or witch....*sigh* why does it have to be so hard for me??? i keep tellign DH that i am broken.... :cry::cry:

thank you so much for the positive thoughts! hope i can join soon! :) :hugs:


----------



## anndonovan

I have had tons of symptoms like frequent urination, tender breasts, slight abdominal cramping, hungry, emotional, backpain, headaches, bloating, gaseous, constipated, and discharging A LOT of what looks identical to leukorrhea and has no smell. I'd be about 3 weeks, for at the max, and have NEVER discharged like this in my LIFE. I took a pregnancy test today and negative, I think I tested too soon so Im gonna retest in a couple weeks and see if anything changes. I tested at 4:40pm so maybe testing so late in the day had something to do with it too. What do you gals think. p.s. my life hasn't been that long im only 16, could this have anything to do with it either.


----------



## Leinzlove

I would just wait a week and test again. :hugs:


----------

